# Weird "Scissor" Brakes - Anyone have more info?



## twowheelsarebetter (Apr 14, 2014)

I bought a few boxes of parts a couple months ago and just got around to going through them.

I came across the odd brakes. They seem like a weird cross between centerpull and scissor brakes. They're aluminum with steel bolts. No markings other than what is on the nuts. and a "Pat.24588" stamped in the back.

The parts from the box they were in was mostly late 70s stuff. Wondering if anyone has ever seen anything like these or has more info on them/where to look. Just kind of interested in where they came from.


----------



## morton (Apr 15, 2014)

*I'd suggest trying Bike Forums*

Lot of people pretty knowledgeable about these kinds of components...post in the C & V section....link below

http://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/?daysprune=1


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 15, 2014)

What's the reach ? They are roller cam brakes similar to Campy Deltas but not as nice.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 15, 2014)

I believe those are a fairly common BMX brake from about the 1980s.  Used on cheaper import bikes.  Roger


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Apr 15, 2014)

the reach is about 3.5"

They seem to be different than roller cam brakes though. These seem more like an overly complicated centerpull/scissor brake which is what confused me. There are no rollers on any of the parts...everything is on bolts and the middle section slides up and down on a shaft that is part of the mounting bracket.

I'm not sure that they are all that common, as I've been unable to find another set like them anywhere. It seems like they may have been a small scale attempt at making a "new" brake that just didn't catch on. I could be wrong though If someone has a link to a set like this, I'd love to see it.

thanks for all your input.

Angie


----------



## 66TigerCat (Apr 15, 2014)

That's pretty long. Definitely a BMX caliper. 

Below is a pic of the Campy Delta. Slightly different design but basically the same principle.
http://www.blackbirdsf.org/brake_obscura/images/road/campy_delta2.jpg


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 15, 2014)

I have seen those brakes before on inexpensive bicycles.


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Apr 15, 2014)

66TigerCat said:


> That's pretty long. Definitely a BMX caliper.
> 
> Below is a pic of the Campy Delta. Slightly different design but basically the same principle.
> http://www.blackbirdsf.org/brake_obscura/images/road/campy_delta2.jpg




Thanks for the link on that Campy Delta...it is a better picture of the inner workings than the ones I was able to find.


----------



## rhenning (Apr 16, 2014)

I dug these out of a bucket of parts in the basement.  Same brake with slightly different pad mounting.  These came off of a cheap Huffy Mt. Bike I junked.  They do say Lee Chi on them.  They were common in the mid 1980s.  Not a bad brake but not a good brake.  Roger


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Apr 16, 2014)

rhenning said:


> I dug these out of a bucket of parts in the basement.  Same brake with slightly different pad mounting.  These came off of a cheap Huffy Mt. Bike I junked.  They do say Lee Chi on them.  They were common in the mid 1980s.  Not a bad brake but not a good brake.  Roger




Hey Roger,

thanks so much for digging those up! I really appreciate it! 

I was just thrown by these because they seem of higher quality than most brakes I've pulled off cheap mid 80s bikes, but are still not terribly smooth. And the design is odd on them. Seems like an example of someone creating something that is a solution to a problem no one had.

In any case, thanks for your help with identifying them!

Angie


----------



## rhenning (Apr 16, 2014)

Probably a part Shimano would have designed.  I think they were a low cost version of roller cam brakes that Sun Tour was selling.  I agree a lot of monkey motion with no real braking advantage.  Linear pulls (V brakes) are so much better and simpler.   Roger


----------

